# Clutch suggestions



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gonna need a clutch soon and have been doing some reading. Is the ls7 clutch that I see a good buy or should i go with an aftermarket. Don't really have a large budget but want quality and something that will handle 500 hp reliably. (for future mods). any feedback is greatly appreciated.


Oh yeah it's an 06 with catback and cai so far.


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

The LS7 is a great stock replacement clutch, but remember it was designed for a much lighter car. If your car is going to see any hard use, especially drag strip use, I'd recommend going in a different direction (esp since you're contemplating "future mods"). If you want a stock feel with tons of holding power, a twin-disc can't be beat. I run the Monster LT1S and I'm very happy so far.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Decide what do you want to do with the car and how far do you want to go with modding it. Don't do things twice. I have a monster stage 3. It holds a lot of power, high rpm shifts and its priced good. Cons are heavier pedal , harder to slip, and little noise. If you want better than stock drivabillity and to hold a lot of power you need a twin disc, which is expensive and harder to install. If you are on a budget the best ones are the ls7 and the stage 3.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't plan on major mods. headers for sure, intake manifold and throttle body and cam and tune.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

OP, first you said you want to be able to handle 500 hp then you say you only doing minor mods. If you really are only considering the minor mods mentioned, the LS7 will work fine. As stated you do want to have to do things twice, if 500 hp is in your near future then a Monster stage 3 is a good choice. I have a Monster stage 4 with 520 rwhp.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the info so far. have one other question to go along with this and that's why are there 2 different sizes (11" and 12"). Never had to buy a clutch so i'm just trying to be thorough. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If you decide to go with Monster, they will tell you what you need. I can't answer the 11" or 12" question.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you talking from 400 HP crank to 500 HP crank? If so that's maybe 425 to the wheels and you'd be much happier with a Monster Stg II. The III and higher use pucks instead of a full face to grab during big clutch dumps and make driving normally more difficult. They are more towards on/off switches. Full face engages easier without chatter.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah svede i was speaking of crank. I'm not doing anything major to get 500 whp. I saw the stage II's and they looked right up the alley.


----------

